# University Project - Feedback needed!



## MaxBousfield31

Hello!

I am Max, a final year Product Design student studying an Nottingham Trent University.

My final project is about urban agriculture in sub cities or towns in Italy. The project has a heavy community focus and how people can benefit from growing food on their balconies holistically and potentially economically.

Anyways, due to COVID restrictions I cannot travel to Italy, I want to produce a user journey to ground my project in reality and to acquire some form of feedback and maybe a day in the life. 

If you're interested do not hesitate to contact me and I can go further into detail about the project and send you over my Brief so you can have a better understanding of what I'm doing. You don't have to be Italian as long as you have lived there for a period of time.

Thanks for taking the time for reading this and look forward to anyone who contacts me,

Max


----------

